# Total Precipitation This Season



## Jeff_MI84

For those of you who track precipitation totals during the lawn care season, I'm curious as to what your total was. I started keeping track once the snow turned to rain and I went outside to rake the lawn on March 25th.

I had a total of 36.77" until today. I've never really done a thorough tally like this before. The storms I had in June, July and August really added to that total.


----------



## 01Bullitt

I have a weather station that keeps up with rain totals. So far 44.37" has been recorded for the year at my house.


----------



## Jeff_MI84

@01Bullitt nice. I'd like to get one of those someday.


----------



## Pete1313

For 2021
20.72" of precip
33.49" of ETo 
NW Illinois. I track them from 3/1 - 11/30. I've been tracking them like this since 2018 and the 2021 precip total is about half of what it has been in the previous years.


----------



## Jeff_MI84

@Pete1313 oh wow. It seems like I got more rain this year than last year.


----------



## Butter

2021 so far. 
Snow 12" Average is 18". Last year 8".
Rain 47.81" Average is 36-38" depending on the source. Last year 29"
Irrigation 12.5". Last year 15.5"


----------



## SNOWBOB11

Jeff_MI84 said:


> @Pete1313 oh wow. It seems like I got more rain this year than last year.


Rainfall totals around the lakes can be so different from area to area with daytime heating pop up t-storms. Similar to lake snow in winter. It can make one area seem like they had a wet year and another area a drought. Can be so hit and miss. One area in the sweet spot the other not so far away with dormant grass.


----------



## Jeff_MI84

@SNOWBOB11 that is a good point. I didn't really think about that. It is fun though, to track. Even though I don't have a fancy weather station, yet….


----------



## caddyshack4reel

I record weekly totals and have a running spreadsheet that I started in 2012. This has been a very wet year for south Alabama, especially because we did not have any hurricanes or tropical systems.

Year To Date
2012 - 69.1"
2013 - 82.3"
2014 - 77.22" (23.18" over night in May)
2015 - 73.29"
2016 - 62.61"
2017 - 90.92"
2018 - 82.22"
2019 - 43.86"
2020 - 94.07" (Hurricane Sally we received 36.8")
2021 - 93.23"

So if you back out rain from Sally, this has been the wettest year so far!


----------



## Jeff_MI84

@caddyshack4reel that is a lot of rain for you the last two years. I definitely do not miss hurricane weather.


----------



## Spammage

caddyshack4reel said:


> I record weekly totals and have a running spreadsheet that I started in 2012. This has been a very wet year for south Alabama, especially because we did not have any hurricanes or tropical systems.
> 
> Year To Date
> 2012 - 69.1"
> 2013 - 82.3"
> 2014 - 77.22" (23.18" over night in May)
> 2015 - 73.29"
> 2016 - 62.61"
> 2017 - 90.92"
> 2018 - 82.22"
> 2019 - 43.86"
> 2020 - 94.07" (Hurricane Sally we received 36.8")
> 2021 - 93.23"
> 
> So if you back out rain from Sally, this has been the wettest year so far!


This makes me sad for our DFW average rainfall of less than 40". Our "drought" months kill us from June to mid-September. 34.57" so far this year.


----------

